# The Dragon's Yuan



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello soon-to-be-customer, and welcome to the Dragon's Yuan. This is a Cafe, which not only serves regular Cafe food, but we've got Chinese food as well. Yes, I felt that I should share some of my heritage with you all. Anyways, come on it, order, and chow down!   
^_^			

--------------------------------------------
<big><big><big>*Yuan News:*</big>

After being missing for a long time, Smart Tech is back at The Dragon's Yuan, and has restored order. Apparently he was just stuck in line getting more milk. Who would've guessed?     

And in other news, The Dragon's Yuan and Termina Cafe may be merging to form one Cafe, known as Jin Termina Inn. However, there is no definite answer that there will be a merge, especially since Sporge, manager of Termina, is having second thoughts. 

Keep watching for more!
--------------------------------------------

_Staff:_

Manager: Sporge27  (shhhh let's see how long til Smart notices!!!!)  as of Dec. 14 06
Assistant Manager: Triforce3Force
Cashier: OddCrazyMe
Head Chef: Super_Naruto
Chefs (Max. 3): Islandguy, Koehler
Waiters/Waitresses: Fanghorn
Head Janitor: Bob (Who else? ) 
Janitors:
Ghost of Mints: Kyle
Farmer: OddCrazyMe

_*Menu:*_

*Cafe Regulars*
Hubei Hamburger
Changsha Cheeseburger
Chongqing Chicken
Beijing Buffalo Wings
Fujian Fries
Harbin Hot Dog

*Chinese Delicacies*
Lo Mein
Fried Rice
White Rice
General Tso's Chicken
Crab Rangoon
Egg Roll 
Teriyaki Chicken

More later...

*Drinks*
Cola
Anhui Ale
Root Beer
Water
Lemonade 
Wraith Cola
Ghost Gulp
Ecto-Shake

*Desserts*
Highwayman-Sundae
Frozen Wevryen Ice Cream
Lesser Demon Pie
Cake
Victory Pie

*Cafe Specialities*
Dragon Chow
Chef's Surprise
Rice Balls
Sushi
Ramen Noodles
SN's <small><small><small><small><small><small>Death</small></small></small></small></small></small> Specialty
Green Llama Soup
Green Eggs & Ham 
Dragon Special
Green Ramen
Amburgers and Woot Beer (Imported)
Ghost Mint
Demon Biscuits

More later, after all, the chefs make the specialties. I just serve them.     

_Job Application_

Anyways, if you'd like a job, you just have to fill out this simple resume. 

Name: 
Job You Want:
Why You Think You Would Be good At That Job:

That's all it takes. And, you too could be an employee at The Dragon's Yuan. :yes:

*Cafe Rules*
All rules of TBT apply here, no spamming, flaming, etc. 
All RPG Rules apply here.
Have fun and chow down!

*Yuan Militia Member List*
Smart_Tech
OddCrazyMe
TheBobinator
Fanghorn

The Yuan Militia is an army ran by the Dragon's Yuan to protect it in times of need. It is controlled by the Manager, Smart Tech, and anyone can join, whether they work at the cafe or not. To this day, it has only been used once, when TBT's money was stolen. 

*Sig Add Ons*





If you like the Dragon's Yuan, and you'd like to show you're an employee, regular customer, or just want the add-on, then feel free to put this in your sig. 

Well, that wraps it up. I hope you're hungry, because we're open, and ready to serve you. :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 22, 2006)

All right, we're now open, and ready to take on the competition.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 22, 2006)

Well don't tell Sporge... *slides application*

<small><small><small><small>Name: OddCrazyMe
Job You Want: Cashier
Why You Think You Would Be good At That Job: Cause I'm good at math. Math is nesscary for Cashiers. </small></small></small></small>


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well don't tell Sporge... *slides application*
> 
> <small><small><small><small>Name: OddCrazyMe
> Job You Want: Cashier
> Why You Think You Would Be good At That Job: Cause I'm good at math. Math is nesscary for Cashiers. </small></small></small></small>


<small><small><small><small>All right, welcome to the Dragon's Yuan. </small></small></small></small>

Thank you sir. :yes:


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 22, 2006)

This is my 3rd job.  XD.  

Hmm... Asst. Manager Then I could lead people. I'm a good leader.

And we need Rice Balls, Sushi, and Ramen. I don't care if they're Japanese  :lol:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 22, 2006)

Name: Naruto Uzumaki
Job You Want: Assistant Manager
Why You Think You Would Be good At That Job: I'm a good leader, and I'm good at argueing if someone has a problem with our Cafe.

(2nd job if not accepted for the first)

Name: Naruto Uzumaki
Job You Want: Head Chef
Why You Think You Would Be good At That Job: I dunno...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay, I've got you two listed. Sorry PKMN, but in all fairness, she posted first. But, hey, head chef's pretty good. Lots of respect and ladies galore.     

And, Triforce, I'll put that stuff under "Chef Specials".


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 22, 2006)

Name: IslandGuy
Job You Want: One of the chef
Why You Think You Would Be good At That Job: Well...I've had experience serving pies,curry,stews, soi-mai, and  I'm unemployed.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 22, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> Name: IslandGuy
> Job You Want: One of the chef
> Why You Think You Would Be good At That Job: Well...I've had experience serving pies,curry,stews, soi-mai, and  I'm unemployed.


 Okay, you're hired.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 22, 2006)

Uh-oh, I think Termina Cafe is starting to move against us...

We must defend ourselves! Where's the Wasabi?


----------



## LAVOS5 (Aug 23, 2006)

*enters and sits down, looks over menu*

I'll take a dodeca order of General Tso's Chicken, please.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 23, 2006)

*hides more* <small><small><small><small>Ok.... Wait how can I charge you if there aren't any prices?</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Micah (Aug 23, 2006)

Name: Koehler
Job You Want: Chef
Why You Think You Would Be good At That Job: I like cooking. <small><small><small><small><small>That doesn't mean i'm good at it!</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 23, 2006)

LAVOS5 said:
			
		

> *enters and sits down, looks over menu*
> 
> I'll take a dodeca order of General Tso's Chicken, please.


 *Serves General Tso's Chicken*

Will there be anything else?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 23, 2006)

I am insulted that my name is not already under the head janitor spot in ur job list. 

Name: thebobinator (or whatever variation u want)
Job You Want:Head janitor
Why You Think You Would Be good At That Job: um... do i realy have to answer this question? IM THE BEST THERE IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puts up a sign*  Sushi and Ramen now available!


*eats Ramen* 

I can eat well with chopsticks! Nyah!  :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2006)

Okay Koh and Bob, you've got your jobs. 

Wow, everything is running so smooth, and we have our first customer.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 23, 2006)

*mops*

has anyone ever watched scrubs?


woot- 1500!
 :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Micah (Aug 23, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Okay Koh and Bob, you've got your jobs.


 I like that nickname! *grabs a handful of Sushi*


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pulls up a chair next to Koehler* *eats sushi with chopsticks*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 23, 2006)

*pulls up another chair*

ill have some combo lo mein and some wanton soup, if u have.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 23, 2006)

No more room    
:'(				 *pulls up another table* yay, I guess I'll have some ramen.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bring out Food* 

Gee, I hope I...

*Slips on Wet Floor Spot* 

Uh, Bob, we have a mess to clean.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 23, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> *Bring out Food*
> 
> Gee, I hope I...
> 
> ...


 already?


ok. *super cleans*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, it's so clean, I can see my reflection on the floor!    			 Do you use Mr. Clean?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 23, 2006)

Centaurs Unicorns are know for making messes. *Spills Sushi*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Centaurs Unicorns are know for making messes. *Spills Sushi*


 Bob, mess in aisle 2. Could you get that, please?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 23, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, i use my special formula. it has nano bots that help to destoy the stain, atom by atom.

o, and i have nanobots in my bloodstreem that rebuild ne dead cells, and destroy virisis and cancers, making me effectively invincible/ imortal.


*super mop*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool. Oh!     

Here's your food, everyone. Sorry about the wait. :yes:


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 23, 2006)

*puts on a mustache*
  
^_^			 
HELLO!!!!     
I am a enthusiastic customer!!! :lol: 
I want some ... special items that some might consider illegal.....   
B)			 


wait a minute what are all my workers doing here!!!!   
:blink:			  :eh:  :wacko:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 23, 2006)

Your workers =O I thought you were a suspicious guy with a mustache =O.  OMG, it's Sporge, the owner of Termina Cafe!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 24, 2006)

*I'm not here I'm not here*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 24, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *puts on a mustache*
> ^_^
> HELLO!!!!
> I am a enthusiastic customer!!! :lol:
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 24, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *puts on a mustache*
> ^_^
> HELLO!!!!
> I am a enthusiastic customer!!! :lol:
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 24, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Your workers =O I thought you were a suspicious guy with a mustache =O.  OMG, it's Sporge, the owner of Termina Cafe!


 Looks like we fooled us. Darn those mustachioed people...they get me every time. :yes:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 25, 2006)

Next time he comes let's sabotage his food and poison him >=D.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 25, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Next time he comes let's sabotage his food and poison him >=D.


 Hm...are we allowed to do that?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 25, 2006)

Does it say anywhere that we can't?

Also, I mean if he orders from here again we'll just make his food really bad.  By putting dirty socks in it while it's cooking, etc.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 25, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Does it say anywhere that we can't?
> 
> Also, I mean if he orders from here again we'll just make his food really bad.  By putting dirty socks in it while it's cooking, etc.


 just try not to make him throw up... i have enough going on, what with my being killed than brought back to life at termina....


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 25, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, here, we don't kill you, we have insurance that, if you die, you get cash.     

@PKMN - Give him last week's "Chef's Surprise". That should twirl his tummy. :evillaugh:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 25, 2006)

I need a title... something like "the janitorial staff of doom" or "lord of the bobs" or "weilder of the broom of doom"

by the way, to any admins who are reading this, i am not trying to hint at anything.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 25, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 26, 2006)

*wakes up at freezer room* wuh? what happened?    
:huh:			 *exits* 
Woah, these eggs reek! I better not throw it away..


----------



## Micah (Aug 26, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who's corpse?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 26, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 26, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I smell today's special.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 26, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah, that's the health inspector, Fred. He was such a nice guy, too.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 26, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he thought that nanobots arnt a good thing to have in cleaning suplys... and it appears that my little friends are rather sensative....

*mop*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 26, 2006)

What's that red stuff on your mop =O.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 26, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> What's that red stuff on your mop =O.


You didnt see anything

HEY LOOK! A LLAMA!!!


 :llama:


titles =very cool


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 26, 2006)

Ooo, a green llama that would be great to cook.  Smart please add Green llama Soup to the menu, thanks =).


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 26, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay, we have a mascot!   
^_^


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 26, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Ooo, a green llama that would be great to cook.  Smart please add Green llama Soup to the menu, thanks =).


 NNOOOOOOOOOO!! NOT MY LLAMA!!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 26, 2006)

*Get's frying pan ready*

Heh heh heh!  :evillaugh: 

AND I am not an Evil Centuar. (sp?) I just like having fun.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 26, 2006)

*walks in*  Hey people! Business seems to be booming.  I am OVERLORD! *cough* I mean.....Assistant Manager Triforce. *cough*

We have a mascot...the Llama-thing?  Oookay........

*Cooks Ramen*


----------



## Tyler (Aug 26, 2006)

Oooo Ramen. <3 *Cooks more Ramen*

  
:wub:			 

Here is my magical fire I will cook it on! My special green fire!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 26, 2006)

yo, can i get some ramen?


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 26, 2006)

Doesn't the green alpacka thing lay eggs? 
Oh snap! *goes to the place where the stinky eggs were* They hatched!















I guess green eggs and ham are on the menu.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 26, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> yo, can i get some ramen?


 Here you go.

*Cooks, Serves*

Sadly, we don't have a dinner show yet.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 26, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> Doesn't the green alpacka thing lay eggs?
> Oh snap! *goes to the place where the stinky eggs were* They hatched!
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, you're the chef, so fine. Although, I won't be the one that goes to round 'em up.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 26, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> Doesn't the green alpacka thing lay eggs?
> Oh snap! *goes to the place where the stinky eggs were* They hatched!
> 
> 
> ...


 *steales for use in siggy*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 26, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hm...do we allow that? 

*Looks in Rule Book*

Yep, it's okay.   
^_^


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 26, 2006)

o, drat. my ramen got cold!

*microwaves*

*eat*

yummy!


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 26, 2006)

Yo janitor, I hope you better treat whatever you stole liek your own kids I don't want ppl taking away bandwidth. and bandwidth is one of the specialties secret sauce.      

I better start making the fried rice for another lonely night shift...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 27, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> Yo janitor, I hope you better treat whatever you stole liek your own kids I don't want ppl taking away bandwidth. and bandwidth is one of the specialties secret sauce.
> 
> I better start making the fried rice for another lonely night shift...


ill get back to you as soon as i understand what u just said.


o, and my name is bob, not janitor. I take a lot of pride in my work, however, i find is degrading when people call me janitor. and on second thought, a better nickname for me would have been "lord of the llamas" as oposed to "lord of the bobs"


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 27, 2006)

*sees what teh llama king will do* Hi janitor =O.

psst...edit my name to Super_Naruto on the staff list =)


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 27, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Yo janitor, I hope you better treat whatever you stole liek your own kids I don't want ppl taking away bandwidth. and bandwidth is one of the specialties secret sauce.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 27, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All right, is everything settled, then? I don't want a split in the Staff. :no: Especially since everyone is a very good worker.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 27, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *sees what teh llama king will do* Hi janitor =O.
> 
> psst...edit my name to Super_Naruto on the staff list =)


 or god's sake, my name is bob. it's so much easier to type out than janitor.



> Yeah I didn't know you'd be insulted with a noun that describes your job. What I'm saying is to not let other ppl steal it...and I think you owe me money...


yah, well... if u want me to buy it, how much u want? 500-700?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 27, 2006)

*Cooks Ramen*

I think I'll make a song about Ramen.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Cooks Ramen*
> 
> I think I'll make a song about Ramen.


 Well, we do need a dinner show. So, go for it! :yes:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Cooks Ramen*
> 
> I think I'll make a song about Ramen.


 yo, could u put in some for me?

and some lo mein, if you please.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 27, 2006)

Okdokey!

*Cooks more*


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 28, 2006)

This place needs entertainment!  *TVs are magicially installed, happen to be showing Rock Lee vs. Gaara*


----------



## Micah (Aug 28, 2006)

*grabs a chair and some popcorn* Hey Triforce, install some computers next.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 28, 2006)

o, for gods sakes, why do people always leave that rapping styrophome stuff around? 

*sweep*

*eats*


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 28, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> This place needs entertainment!  *TVs are magicially installed, happen to be showing Rock Lee vs. Gaara*


 *Runs in, throws bottles at the anime that is obsessing my sister thats on TV and runs into the bathroom*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 28, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  <_< 

i just cleaned...

*sweap*


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 28, 2006)

*waves hand*  The TV is fixed, another is added, now showing FMA. *sits down with bucket of popcorn*

*waves popcorn, and shiny new computers appear*

And so the TVs aren't broken again.. *throws popcorn into air, and library of random videogames, anime, books and manga appear*.  Now everyone's happy.

*catches popcorn, resumes eating*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 28, 2006)

wait.. we have teriaky chicken!! 


ill have 15 orders of it please!


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 28, 2006)

Serves 15 Teriyaki Chickens to Bob.

Enjoy!  Here's some free rice with it!   
^_^


----------



## Micah (Aug 28, 2006)

Great new additions. *picks up Gamecube controller and starts playing Mario Kart: Double Dash!!* Why is there smoke pouring out of the kitchen area?


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 28, 2006)

WAUGH! I LEFT THE GRILL ON! *runs to kitchen,*


DOUSE! *flame is extinguished*.  Phew, that was close....


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 28, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Serves 15 Teriyaki Chickens to Bob.
> 
> Enjoy!  Here's some free rice with it!   
^_^


 yum!

*chows*

*starts to clean kitchen*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, this is one of TBT's most active threads.     

Congrats everyone. And, I unveil my thanks to you...

*Shows Everyone New 45 Inch Plasma Screen*

Just for you guys for helping out.   
^_^


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 28, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Wow, this is one of TBT's most active threads.
> 
> Congrats everyone. And, I unveil my thanks to you...
> 
> ...


 WHY ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

seriously, you people need to stop with the styrofome packing thingies!!


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 28, 2006)

*checks in* 
Yup my shift is on...
Hmm..*turns on t.v* 

W00t! a celeberty roast is on!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 28, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> *checks in*
> Yup my shift is on...
> Hmm..*turns on t.v*
> 
> W00t! a celeberty roast is on!


 it smells yummy! 

who are we eating?


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 28, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yo momma.    			 Wait..I think its...Daffy Duck?  Mmm..Roasted non-anime drawings...

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>(BTW in real life, a celeberty roast is an event where other celeberties can flame and bash the roastee)</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 28, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, watch this.

*Pushes Button on Box*

*Mess is Cleaned Up*

That's also another feature I got just for this event. So you can relax and watch it too. :yes:


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 28, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is it!? I hope its my pay check with a raise...or a swimming pool under construction back there     

*looks at t.v* Woah!!  The Wayans Bros. are next!!!


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 28, 2006)

*swipes remote, and changed channel*

Ooh look! Teen Titans is on! *watches*


----------



## Micah (Aug 28, 2006)

Teen Titans is no good. They make Robin look bad. *changes channel again* Look! Pre-season football!


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 28, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Teen Titans is no good. They make Robin look bad. *changes channel again* Look! Pre-season football!


 Woop woop!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 28, 2006)

Meh TO's playing.

*Takes Remote*

Wow is this some sort of Tv premire?


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 28, 2006)

*sighs* You un-cultured idiots People do know we have on demand programs  all for free for free? *claims remote* *uses on demand for Johnny Bravo*  nvm.....Mythbusters are on!!!! :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 28, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> *sighs* You un-cultured idiots People do know we have on demand programs all for free for free? *claims remote* *uses on demand for Johnny Bravo*  nvm.....Mythbusters are on!!!! :jay: :jay:


Heh, looks like I did make a good choice after all. Anyways, that solves that problem about entertainment. :yes:

Anyways, anyone ready for tomorrow's lunch rush?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey, do you guys have any water?...  Tap?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 29, 2006)

Heh. *Puts robot clone down*

I got to go to school.  <_< And the reason I'm not sending him is because I don't trust him with my smartness.


----------



## Micah (Aug 29, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Hey, do you guys have any water?...  Tap?


 *pours water over Storm* That's all the water we have. I'll have to find some more.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 29, 2006)

Ummm...guys, I mean chefs, how come I just received a complaint that someone got green ramen...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 29, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HEY!!! no little button is going to replace me! im just saying, from now on, pack it in bubble rap or something!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 29, 2006)

Sush Bob It's doning spin cylce. *watchs*  :wacko:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 29, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure thing. Also, I think that's what they're starting to do, from now on. You don't see the packaging peanuts anymore like you used to. 

@Odd - Don't break it. Unless you want to pay for the new one.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 29, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you beter not mean me when you say "it"...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 30, 2006)

YAY FOR THE 700th POST!!

*party*

:jay:  :jay: :jay:  :jay: 


edit: wait, sorry. i looked at the views. my bad...


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 30, 2006)

*Throws down money*

Ramen and Sushi, and Cake on me everyone!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll make it =D.  What would you like on the cake?

*gives ramen and sushi*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 30, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *Throws down money*
> 
> Ramen and Sushi, and Cake on me everyone!


 YAY!!

*eats ramen*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Chows Down on Ramen*

You know, at this rate, we might run out...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 30, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> *Chows Down on Ramen*
> 
> You know, at this rate, we might run out...


 imposible! we have a never ending suply of the base ingreadiants, thanks to the awsomeness of wormholes and alternate universes.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 30, 2006)

Actually I have created a Ramen plant. Now please add farmer to the job list please.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 31, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought you're the janiter not the rocket scientist    
:blink:			  :wacko: 

*brings out 25 bowls of ramen* omg free ramen =D


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 31, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Aug 31, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 31, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Aug 31, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> What for generous donations for presidency?


 but of corce.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 31, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. And you need to keep the quotes alive!  :yes:

Aww man I broke it. >_<


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

...

*picks up broken pieces*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 31, 2006)

Darn it, I hate it when that happens. Good thing Bob's the janitor. Here's your broom and dustpan.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Darn it, I hate it when that happens. Good thing Bob's the janitor. Here's your broom and dustpan.


 i already have them, at its all good.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 31, 2006)

QUOTE]KERAHAHEGHAGETGEGAg





> ABABA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 31, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Efficent staff, another reason for people to come to The Dragon's Yuan.   
^_^


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yay!! :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Tyler (Aug 31, 2006)

Add's to offical perk list. 

Mhm! That's good.

*Opens cash register* *Puts own money in*  :yes:


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

*walks in* Hello all!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 31, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> *walks in* Hello all!


 Hey, welcome to The Dragon's Yuan. How may we serve you?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 31, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> *walks in* Hello all!


 *waiters ceuw (sp?)*  cough


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 31, 2006)

*punches in time card*

Sorry I'm late..nobody here cared to pay the ransom so I had to bring out my Judicator for defence. Oh and add highwayman-sundae and lesser demon pie to the menu... :r


----------



## Micah (Sep 1, 2006)

What can I do for you, Fanghorn?


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 1, 2006)

I want  Ambergers and Woot Beer please!


----------



## Micah (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's your Ambergers and w00t beer! Today if you order a Amberger you get a free Fujian Fries.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Here's your Ambergers and w00t beer! Today if you order a Amberger you get a free Fujian Fries.


 Yea and maybe I can get green Dragon Special and Frozen Wevryen.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 1, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Here's your Ambergers and w00t beer! Today if you order a Amberger you get a free Fujian Fries.


 *Eats in one bite* Yummerz. That was good.    
^_^


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 1, 2006)

:llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama: 




holy stampeding llamas, batman!!

*mop*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, business sure has boomed...Anyways, I lost track of stuff, what all do we need to add to the menu now? Sorry, days have been busy.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2006)

Here is what to add to the menu bud.

highwayman-sundae
lesser demon pie
Dragon Special
Frozen Wevryen Ice Cream

That's all I could find recently.  :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 1, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Here is what to add to the menu bud.
> 
> highwayman-sundae
> lesser demon pie
> ...


All right, now on the menu. We're getting quite a lot of good food. And, I think our competitions are weaking because of us. We will soon take over! :evillaugh:

Oh, and thanks Odd.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 2, 2006)

just dont completely kill the other cafes. i need that income.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 3, 2006)

Yea. *Goes to bring Termina Cafe back to life*

Hey I need the income too.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 4, 2006)

I guess I'll make some ramen for no apparent reason.

Well, since no one wants it, I haven't eaten ramen in 25 mins I guess I can have =).

*makes 100 bowls of ramen*

First customer gets 5 free bowls of ramen!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2006)

*Watchs News*

*Spits Out Ramen* ZOMG! It says there is a desiease in a plant grown ramen.     			  :barf: 

*OCM Faints*


----------



## Micah (Sep 5, 2006)

Uh oh. *grabs a torch* The only choice is to burn it all.


----------



## Micah (Sep 5, 2006)

Uh oh. *grabs a torch* The only choice is to burn it all.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 5, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Uh oh. *grabs a torch* The only choice is to burn it all.


     

Double Post! The PLA will get you for that! 







_We've come for Koehler..._


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 5, 2006)

*Sits down and watches Koehler get mobbed, while eating popcorn*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pla?

and y does one have an apple on his head?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea. *Takes Apple and Throws at Bul* *Hides*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 5, 2006)

OMG WHO BURNED ALL OF MY RAMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                        

I'M SO MAD! IT WASN'T DESEASED! RAMENEITHIELKABOBALOABOMBEY (no idea what I just said, it's a random name for a fake plant =D) YOU SHOULD WATCH THE WHOLE TV SHOW! NOT JUST A PART!!!!


----------



## IslandGuy (Sep 5, 2006)

Meh....*gets video camera and records Koehler's encounter to with the PLA Apple mafia*
I better ask em' bout the late delivery too.... :r


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, before I forget...look at the new Dragon's Yuan Colosseum. 

*Pushes Button*

*Wall Opens Up*

*Stadium Shown*

Pretty nice, eh?


----------



## Micah (Sep 7, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> Meh....*gets video camera and records Koehler's encounter to with the PLA Apple mafia*
> I better ask em' bout the late delivery too.... :r


 *waves at camera* Hey I'm on TV!   
^_^


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 7, 2006)

*grabs some sushi and sits down with Death Note 6 & 7*

MAJOR SPOILERS!!!!

Dude! These are good!  It's a shame one of my fave characters died......OMG! Light is evil again! AND THEY KILLED L! HOW COULD THEY????


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 7, 2006)

its a llama vs non-llama gladiator match, and the llamas always win!!! (o, I count as a llama when it comes to sports)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 7, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> its a llama vs non-llama gladiator match, and the llamas always win!!! (o, I count as a llama when it comes to sports)


 Well, let's just see about that. Grab a helmet.


----------



## IslandGuy (Sep 7, 2006)

Cool...something special might happen on March 15th.  :r 
*polishes all the roman helmets* *puts one on* Me next! Me next! Me next!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow... is it just me or are alot of people on this board un-talented? I mean, there are a hell-lot of RPGs and not enough tales.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 9, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Wow... is it just me or are alot of people on this board un-talented? I mean, there are a hell-lot of RPGs and not enough tales.


 thats because rpg cafes are interactive, and need janitors.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 9, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:rofl:	 

Anyway can I be staff - but be the Ghost of Mints! I'll be a ghost (woOOoOoOOo) BUT I'll serve choc. chip mints too.

P.S. By law you gotta have a ghost, and I fill out the forms because I disapeered in the summer alot.

P.S.S. PLEASE LET ME BE THE GHOSTY!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh yeah my job application!

Name: Kyle
Job You Want: Ghost of....Mints!
Why You Think You Would Be good At That Job: I hand out mints while you don't only got a dragon - but a ghost too. Ghosts rock.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't think ghosts are allowed in here.......wait, omg, GHOOOOST!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 9, 2006)

So, you got a Dragon. How are you excited by a ghost? -.- WoOoOOoOo.


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 10, 2006)

Feh, we're not untalanted! *points to my fanfic*

We just like to hang out here.  It's nice and crazy here!    
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 10, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I don't think ghosts are allowed in here.......wait, omg, GHOOOOST!


 Nonsense, PKMN! We'll hire ghosts. See? We're non-discriminatory. :yes:


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2006)

Yay! Now I'll give you all mints and you shall take them. YOU SHALL! YOU SHALL!!!!

P.S. I'm more greenish than white..er..ish..


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 10, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We're?  You mean you're <_< I'm not serving ghosts .


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2006)

:'(				  Racist....     
:'(				  -cry cry cry-


----------



## Tyler (Sep 10, 2006)

*Calls PLA* 

They don't like racists.  :no:


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 10, 2006)

*serves Kyle free food*  Ahem.  Due to your poor treatment, here's some free food.  We're not racist!  *jabs Super_Naruto in the ribs*


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2006)

-puts food in mouth but falls through-

 :| 
   
:'(				 

You dont got ghost food.


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 10, 2006)

My apologies. *serves spectral food*


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2006)

Spectral?

No, we ghosts live off Fear.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 10, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Spectral?
> 
> No, we ghosts live off Fear.


 hey, look! a destraction!!!!!

*points behind everyone*

*poof*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 10, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, there goes Bob's paycheck.     

And PKMN, if you don't serve the ghost, I'll make you Bob's apprentice. :yes:


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2006)

Bob's Apprentice.     

-throws mints at everyone and runs through a wall-

Hee hee.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2006)

Wait.. whats Yuan mean anyway?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 10, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Wait.. whats Yuan mean anyway?


 It's actually the name of the Chinese currency. :yes:


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2006)

Ohhhh... I thought you named it after Yawn.  :lol:


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 10, 2006)

I thought is was Yuan from Tales of Symphonia...or I didn't have any idea.

*makes some onigiri*


----------



## Tyler (Sep 11, 2006)

*Lowers Flag to Half Mast* *Plays Taps*

This is a sad day for many people....    
-_-


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 11, 2006)

*plays Brothers from FMA on the piano*

...Ok, the title is weird, but I think it a sad song. 

*countinues playing with much emotion, as the cafe is filled with stirring music*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 11, 2006)

i am shure that everyone here remembers where they were when they found out...

i was at lunch, and after talking to what seemed like the only other kid who hadnt been picked up early, i asked a teacher y everyone had left. he said "you know the twin towers in newyork? well, theve been hit by planes, and colapsed." i had once visisted the WTC, but my parents hadn't let me go up. i was shocked that something so big could have been damaged at all. i remember coming home, sitting in front of the tv, and just staring in amazment as the news played the sean again and again. i will never forget that day... I cant believe that it has already been 5 years... I remember it like it hapened yesterday.


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 11, 2006)

Free food and drink on me today! I got 1K Posts!  *starts drinking w00tbeer, and eating cake*


----------



## Kyle (Sep 11, 2006)

Took you a year! -.-'

I can't wait til' you get 10k posts.  :eh:


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

I nuked the Termina.


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 12, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Took you a year! -.-'
> 
> I can't wait til' you get 10k posts.  :eh:


 Bah, it took me a year, so what?  But I'm cool like that.    
^_^


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

-flails-

My Wraith Cooo-laaaaa!

Oh yeah.. your teh slowzor.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 12, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I nuked the Termina.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2006)

All right, one way to get rid of the competition. And after them, Wal-Mart! :evillaugh: 

Anyways, we got new stuff for the menu I need to add?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 13, 2006)

Uh oh! Smart is a ghost!!! :0

Don't curse me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 13, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Uh oh! Smart is a ghost!!! :0
> 
> Don't curse me.


 No, that's Kyle over there. He's the ghost. I'm the dragon, remember?     

I think Odd needs some "Memory Soup" to jog his memory. Waiter, if you please?


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 13, 2006)

Is Smart a Glass Dragon?


----------



## Micah (Sep 14, 2006)

Now you see him, now you don't.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Opens Door*

Hey everyone, sorry I was gone. I was getting groceries. We were running low on sage, rosemary, and thyme. Don't know why we need them, but they were on the list. :yes:

OBEY THE LIST!!! :evillaugh:

Oh, and I got a name color change. :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Tyler (Sep 14, 2006)

Much better. You are one step closer to being like me... and the rest of the sages.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 15, 2006)

Is thios a step of Smart becoming De-Admined?!?!?!?? Who noes?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 15, 2006)

No cause if he left adminship Storm and Darth would exacute order 9992a. 




			
				Storm/Darth said:
			
		

> Emppeor Storm: Once the dragon is gone we can execute order 9992a.
> Darth Gohan: What was the again?   
:huh:
> Emppeor Storm: The one we get rid of Bul.... Permently.. So I can rule TBT!
> PKMN: Sir we have conquered the Wishing Well.
> ...



Wow that was completly random.  :gyroidtounge:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 15, 2006)

*poof*


*mop*


*poof*


 :gyroidgrin:  :gyroiddoh:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidpuke:  :gyroidsheriff:  :gyroidcry:  :gyroid360:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidflingarms:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 15, 2006)

I ranked up!  *Drinks w00tbeer*

And I'm going to Kings Island tomorrow! (My local amusement park, which pwns)


----------



## Kyle (Sep 15, 2006)

Lets get tipsy!

-drink one-
-drink two-
-drink three-

Oh yeah, no wonder why I didn't pass out... I'm a ghost.    			 Give me WRAITH beer. Glup glup glup.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 15, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Is thios a step of Smart becoming De-Admined?!?!?!?? Who noes?


 Nah, because if I lost my status as Admin, TBT would never be the same again. Someone's got to hold balance.     

Oh, and Kyle, here's your Wraith Gulp. Enjoy.     

And Triforce, congrats and have fun! I'm not much of an amusement park person, though. Never did care for roller coasters.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 15, 2006)

-drinks-

Wooglka boooupa. -passes out and fades away-


----------



## IslandGuy (Sep 15, 2006)

The owner turning green probably has something to do with this restaurant getting 20+ pages rite?     



I better start making the special meals that makes those workers stop by here for during rush hour.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 15, 2006)

:gyroidsheriff:

*Walks into the cafe, saloon cowboy style*


----------



## Kyle (Sep 16, 2006)

-nukes cowboy dude-

I'm tense. Dont suprise me with your cowboys!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 16, 2006)

teh uber= backwards facing wooden rollercosters, after drinking a hevilly carbonated vault soda!

 :gyroidpuke:  :gyroidpuke:  :gyroidpuke:  :gyroidpuke:  :gyroidpuke: 

 :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Kyle (Sep 16, 2006)

Give me Ramen Noodles! BEEF Ramen Noodles. Mmm.

You dont need Wraith Ramen Noodles because they are already outta this world food. Yummmmmmy. :9


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 17, 2006)

Everyone, thanks for working together to bust down Storm's plot of taking me down and ruling the Dragon's Yuan. For that, I have a few surprises.     

First of all, I've added new items to the menu, including Victory Pie.     

And, Odd...I have a surprise for you.

*Shows Full Grown Ramen Plant*

Told ya I wouldn't forget.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 17, 2006)

What about teh ghostzors?

A walrus moved in today! LIEK HAWT!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2006)

:gyroidsurprised: You fixed them!  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 17, 2006)

May I get a Job here as Le' Wate-ir?


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 17, 2006)

*punches down door*

Termina is representing!
Check out my homies.
 :gyroidmad:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidwink:  :gyroidtounge: 

Now we are rather upset seeing that we have had a certain ghost, or a "wraith" one might say, annoying me and my homies over at the hizous, the Termina cafe.

_amen, brother, preach on_

Now I have come to ask this to desist lest unfortunate accidents start over here, capiche?


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 18, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *punches down door*
> 
> Termina is representing!
> Check out my homies.
> ...


 I have nothing against Termina Cafe.  That was Kyle over there. *points*

I'll help you take your revenge on him!

*hands Sporge Poltergust 6000 and the Kunsagi Blade*

That'll get rid of him.

*fixes door*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 18, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now now, we don't need a fight in here. I'm sure whatever it is, it can be resolved peacefully.

@Triforce - Who's side are you on?


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello? May I get a job ere'?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 18, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Hello? May I get a job ere'?


 Sure thing. What do you want to be?


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 19, 2006)

May I be le' Waiter?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 19, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> May I be le' Waiter?


 Oui. Parlez-vous Francais? :yes:


----------



## NinGamer741 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll have some Chicken Teriyaki.     			 rice too


----------



## Micah (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's your teriyaki.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 20, 2006)

ill have some too. and some woot beer, if u dont mind.


*cleans*


----------



## NinGamer741 (Sep 20, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Here's your teriyaki.


 just teriyaki??  i wanted chicken with that  :gyroidverymad:


----------



## Kyle (Sep 20, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 -points to Triforce- COMMMMMMUNIST!!!!!!!!!!!!

I shall curse you!
-curses Triforce with a trap curse-
Ha ha! Take that you communist! Now, doors and everything will be harder to open. Got a crobar? -beckons-

That poletguiest wasn't invented yet either, COMMMUNIST. Gar yar.


Uhm... I'll put my Mint Cannon away I guess. I have 3 nukes left.    			 -throws it in another realm-


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 20, 2006)

In Communist Russia, the food serves you!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 20, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> In Communist Russia, the food serves you!


 ...huh. Thats some Grade A crap you just said.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 20, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I bet you Don't even know who said that...


----------



## Kyle (Sep 20, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know who said that.   
:blink:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 20, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 20, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NinGamer741 (Sep 20, 2006)

WAITER WAITER wheres my food?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 21, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 21, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 21, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 21, 2006)

NinGamer741 said:
			
		

> WAITER WAITER wheres my food?


 Yes yes, what da' ya want?


----------



## NinGamer741 (Sep 21, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> NinGamer741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i told the other guy i wanted chicken teriyaki and rice

all i got was teriyaki, no chicken, no rice,  :gyroidmad:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 21, 2006)

NinGamer741 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry about that. Here, let me get those for you, and more.

*Brings Rice, Chicken, And Drink*

Sorry about that, sir. Anyways, here's your food, fresh and yummy. And, with drink, all free because of that, too. Oh, and have a Smart Tech Plushie.   
^_^


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 22, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> NinGamer741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I want a plushie!      

One that shoots TEH UBER LAZORZ out of its eyes.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 22, 2006)

I got a plushie too.






I lost my green tint, I still be ghost of mints.

HEY KIDS! It comes with a free Mint Toy Nuke! Buy now! Limited time offer!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 22, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Blows Hole In Wall*

Now why'd you do that? If you're going to destroy something, destroy our competition.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 22, 2006)

-plays with Nuke toy-

Augh, no shake dispenser. Mine does!

-real one dispenses Shamrock Shake-

Mmmm. -drinks-


----------



## Kyle (Sep 22, 2006)

I have made my first offical creation, besides ghost mints.    			 That was natural.

Its (to avoid lawsuit from McDonalds) Ecto-Mint Shakes I learned how to recycle ectoplasm. Its that nasty stuff I leave behind. It just has some tad differences from a Shamrock Shake.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 24, 2006)

Awesome!!!! : 0


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ecto-Mint Shakes, huh? And just in time for Halloween!     

*Adds to Menu*

I expect these to sell like hotcakes. So, Kyle...well, do what you do best.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 25, 2006)

I will!

I see a little girl!

-poofs and appears behind her and scares her and she drops her ice-cream-
Poor....ice-cream. You only got 2 licks, and 1 splat on the ground. -tries a shake-

Mmmmm minty. I shall make more mint like stuff! Maybe some pumpkin cookies that laugh at you? Then you have a nightmare? About a cat eating you? Maybe... -poof-


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 25, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I will!
> 
> I see a little girl!
> 
> ...


 Demon Cookies? I don't know, hasn't that been done before?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Sporge has sent me to request PEACE! Along with his hommies!

 :gyroidsmile:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidwink:  :gyroidtongue:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidveryhappy:  :gyroidgrin:  :gyroiddoh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hey Sporge has sent me to request PEACE! Along with his hommies!
> 
> :gyroidsmile:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidwink:  :gyroidtongue:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidveryhappy:  :gyroidgrin:  :gyroiddoh:


 That will not work! Our portion is too small!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 25, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Termina has been around longer!  :gyroidsmile:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidwink:  :gyroidtongue:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidveryhappy:  :gyroidgrin:  :gyroiddoh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hm...we need a Security Guard, then. =D


----------



## Tyler (Sep 25, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll guard the registers!  :gyroidsurprised: 

Wait I all ready do that. Well I can do this. *Installs a thermal detanator to the door*

*Fish walks in* KARBOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!


<small><small><small><small>Whoops.....</small></small></small></small>

























*mop* OH NO. I've been hanging around Bob to much....


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What are you doing MOPPING!?! You're supposed to watch the money. Because if you don't, someone could take it!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 25, 2006)

Yea bout that..... <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I gave it all to Storm so he could give me Star Wars music.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small> :gyroidwhistle


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea bout that..... <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I gave it all to Storm so he could give me Star Wars music.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small> :gyroidwhistle


  :gyroiddoh: 

Oh well, what's done is done. Now, we must find the theif. Would anyone like to volunteer for The Dragon's Yuan Militia? Don't be shy, employees and non-employees can join to help find the theif. We'd better start soon, too, or we may not get the money back.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Kyle (Sep 25, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ummm... Demon Cookies. Hmmm... well lets call them Demon Biscuts, shall we? Because in England, they call cookies biscuts. *coughs*best.to.avoid.lawsuit.against.whoever.thought.of.it*cough*


----------



## Tyler (Sep 25, 2006)

SUPER DK is on the case._________________________________________________
Now first we must find the cashier.....
AHHA! It's me.....
Next we must find out whoever touched the register last.
That is most likley the....
AHHA once again that is me.
That must mean the caisher and the theif are in relation.....
Who could that be. Well let's look at our enimies...

*Enimies*
Storm


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 25, 2006)

I would like to say that the newly added amounts of money to Termina are from illegal goods transportation not your pathetic register.....wait did I say illegal, I meant legal obviously.... :r


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 26, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *teh uber destroy*

HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU?!?!?!??!?!?!!?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 26, 2006)

Falls to the ground...

Now BOB! How do I know you didn't steal the money...
You always work at every cafe for a huge income. 
Thats because Smart doesn't pay you enough.... 
SO YOU STEAL THE MONEZY!

*Suspects*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 26, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Falls to the ground...
> 
> Now BOB! How do I know you didn't steal the money...
> You always work at every cafe for a huge income.
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 26, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 26, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 26, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 26, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 26, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 26, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 26, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 26, 2006)

*sits down to watch Naruto on Youtube*  

*laughs at Jiriya's perviness*


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2006)

Woah. Why would you lock the facutility Bathrooms. It's the only way to the kitchen. : 0


And Oatmeal Cookies aren't evil. The are cushions of love!  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Woah. Why would you lock the facutility Bathrooms. It's the only way to the kitchen. : 0
> 
> 
> And Oatmeal Cookies aren't evil. The are cushions of love!  :gyroidgrin:


 It is? *Makes New Hallway*

And, that's no ordinary oatmeal raisin. That's an oatmeal raisin Demon Biscuit, the most vile thing on this planet, or any other.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 28, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :gyroidsurprised: What hallway? *Walks Trough wall and ends up in the Kitchen* Now that is cool! 

*Gets attacked by a demon cookie*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 28, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, Biscuit! If you say cookie, IT WILL ATTACK! 

Anyways...

*Picks Up Demon Biscuit*

Don't worry Little Lucifer...he didn't mean it. 

*Pats*

  
^_^			 

But yeah, be careful in the future not to do that. They're very sensitive about what they're called.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh no you didn't!!!! DON'T CALL MEH BISCUTS COOKIES!

-nukes the wall-

-elephant comes in and a duck-

Guys I want you to meet my pets. Elliot the Elephant and Bulve the Duck.     

-Smart Tech eats elephant-

-sigh- I guessed that from a dragon... don't eat Bulve though!    
:'(


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Oh no you didn't!!!! DON'T CALL MEH BISCUTS COOKIES!
> 
> -nukes the wall-
> 
> ...


That's okay, a duck isn't nearly enough to fill my stomach. :no:

Good elephant, though. African, was it?


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

*Joins The Yuan Milita*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 29, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> *Joins The Yuan Milita*


 Okay, welcome to the squad.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

*Runs around singing the Mission Inpossible theme with a toy pistol*


----------



## Kyle (Sep 30, 2006)

Bulve is like a seeing eye dog to me. Except a duck. He helps me carrying stuff from your dimension, when I can't. C'mon Bulve, lets go to Mount Kilamanjaro!

-signs a slip to be away for 2 hours-

He's a mint duck too, with my enchantment of MINT-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T! -picks up Bulve- 

Bye bye.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 30, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulve is like a seeing eye dog to me. Except a duck. He helps me carrying stuff from your dimension, when I can't. C'mon Bulve, lets go to Mount Kilamanjaro!
> 
> -signs a slip to be away for 2 hours-
> 
> ...


 Okay, see ya. While you're there, try to bring me back a souvenir if you can. I always was fond of East African artwork, you know.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Dusts Counter*

Hm...not a lot of business today...


----------



## Tyler (Oct 2, 2006)

I would like to inform you the FF/RPG Contest stats are in, SIR!
http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=12877


----------



## IslandGuy (Oct 2, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I would like to inform you the FF/RPG Contest stats are in, SIR!
> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=12877


    			  :gyroidsurprised: Finally! PAYDAY! All those  days I've spent sleeping under that sink payed off. *pulls out time card* 250 bells...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 3, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eh, we could've done better. We should've been first.  <_<


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 3, 2006)

:gyroid360move:  :lol: 
I you did so ould my cafe o thirdie buddy.
I did think that the fanfics were decent.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm back! I got this snowball from the top and I think I'll put it to good use....

-throws a Smart_Tech- Theres your souveineir!

   

Now give me teh Ghost of Mints title.    			 STORM won't because hes being meeean.     
:'(


----------



## Tyler (Oct 4, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I'm back! I got this snowball from the top and I think I'll put it to good use....
> 
> -throws a Smart_Tech- Theres your souveineir!
> 
> ...


 You mean STORMCOMMANDER!

And Smart our plan to overthrow Sto..... I mean who wants a cookie!  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 5, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No no, it's safe to talk about "it" here, he doesn't know about it.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 6, 2006)

It was a mistake.  :r


----------



## Kyle (Oct 6, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 -burns plans-

Rawr.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 6, 2006)

Those was a note wriiten by the Theft.... Includding his name.... Well heres whats left of it....



> _________________ar Smart_Tech,
> _________________ steal your money. I know it was wrong and I want to give it back. [/end scarcasm]
> 
> ___________________________ never get your dumb money back...... : 0
> ...



Well that's whats left.... What could the \ be....

Well it could be the \ in StormCommander.
Or Maybe part of the seven in Sporge27.
Or Maybe the H in


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 6, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Those was a note wriiten by the Theft.... Includding his name.... Well heres whats left of it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyle (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm on the side that the lonely man walks on.

The side that has no boundries.

The side that doesn't give a damn about any laws.

That side.

 :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Fanghorn (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey, Sorry that Ive been gone.

 Ive been training an Evil Ninja Chicken army.  h43r:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 8, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I'm on the side that the lonely man walks on.
> 
> The side that has no boundries.
> 
> ...


 And if you use language like that again, you'll be on the side that is unemployed.     

Eh, I'm just kidding. Curse all you want, I won't care. Just don't overuse it, or it'll get annoying. :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 8, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Hey, Sorry that Ive been gone.
> 
> Ive been training an Evil Ninja Chicken army.  h43r:


 It's fine, as long as you have a good reason. Sounds good to me. What do you think, Staff?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 8, 2006)

*mop*


----------



## Kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I say we take him to the stakes, hand him by the neck, and do it again and again until his NECK BRAKES!!!!

...but that is a good excuse.


----------



## Triforce3force (Oct 9, 2006)

*comes back in*

...I was on....uh....vacation! Let's go with that!


----------



## Kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

-stabs Tri3-

Take that, for absolutely no reason.  >_<


----------



## Triforce3force (Oct 9, 2006)

*Kills Kyle with 8 Trigrams, 64 Palms*


----------



## Tyler (Oct 9, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's his birthday though. :0


----------



## Kyle (Oct 10, 2006)

I-I'm already dead. You hurt my feelings Tri3.


----------



## Fanghorn (Oct 10, 2006)

Poor kyle, may I offer you a tissue?

_________________________________________________


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 10, 2006)

No, don't kill him, then we'll lose labor, and we'll lose our reputation. Plus, it is his birthday. It would suck to have your birthday be your deathday, too. :yes: 

So, on behalf of the Dragon's Yuan, we offer you a cake. Enjoy.     






And, as for Tri...

*Uses Phoenix Down*

Don't ask why that was in my pocket. >_>


----------



## Triforce3force (Oct 11, 2006)

Eh....hehehe. Sorry 'bout that.  :r 

*gives Kyle a keg of ghostly Root Beer*


----------



## Tyler (Oct 11, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Poor kyle, may I offer you a tissue?
> 
> _________________________________________________


 That's some strange tissue.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think there is bettertissue at Termina.... :r 


ummmmmmm  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 12, 2006)

Quit your stupid advertising in our cafe. Its awesome...erst.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 13, 2006)

What advertisment. He didn't have a link? Now did he?


----------



## Kyle (Oct 14, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> What advertisment. He didn't have a ]
> RULE FREAK!
> 
> I just figured you all out OCM.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 14, 2006)

Finally AFTER HOURS of looking I found all the ashes of the letter and put it back togheter!     



> Dear Smart_Tech,
> I'm sorry that I had to steal your money. I know it was wrong and I want to give it back. [/end scarcasm]
> 
> HAHA! > You'll never get your money back never get your dumb money back...... : 0
> ...



So we now know that it's not Fish or Sporge. Leving us with....
Storm
Smart
Lady of the Woods
Bulerias

So Smart is eliminated since he wouldn't steal his own money.. or would he?
Storm isn't Much a Friday the 13th fan or Camp Redd.

Meaning it must Be BULERIAS! Bulerias loves camp Redd and messing with his alt Lady of the Woods. Also Bul does [/end scarcasm] alot. Since Friday the 13th was the day Lady of the Woods escaped we now know who the theft, BULERIAS! CASE CLOSED!!!!!! 
 :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 15, 2006)

*mop*

*Teh Lady of the woods* must be brought into custody!!

*brandishes broom-of-doom*

quick, to the bobmobile!


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 15, 2006)

oh escuse me...
seems I tried to cover up who the lady of the woods is....
*shifty eyes*
*cough*
*slinks away*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 15, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> oh escuse me...
> seems I tried to cover up who the lady of the woods is....
> *shifty eyes*
> *cough*
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 17, 2006)

*mop*

hey, ocm, just to let u know, u have absolutly no power over any kind of bobinated barrals.

ne one want some milk? its made by my color changing kows!


----------



## Tyler (Oct 17, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *mop*
> 
> hey, ocm, just to let u know, u have absolutly no power over any kind of bobinated barrals.


 I know. I just like to show off and say I do.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 17, 2006)

bah.

u shal be severly punnished.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 17, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *mop*
> 
> hey, ocm, just to let u know, u have absolutly no power over any kind of bobinated barrals.
> 
> ne one want some milk? its made by my color changing kows!


 Holy crud, you have horrible grammer.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 17, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, i just dont capitalize, i abreviate, cant speel, and have cool kowz.


there official name is officialy "kowz", by the way.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys, I found a picture of me. -points to avatar-


----------



## Kyle (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, and guys, you know that Keg of Beer (i x'ed out root LAWL), and cake, well, its not my birthday... thats in January!!!!!!    
:'(				 THE 21ST! Nobody remembers my birthday, a poor owl's birthday.


----------



## Fanghorn (Oct 19, 2006)

*gets bird hunting equipment out*


----------



## Kyle (Oct 19, 2006)

-starts humping everyone-

Hump hump humping is fun! Everybody hump something! Wednesday is Hump Day, I heard it in Animal Crossing. Humpa humpa.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 19, 2006)

um...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't worry, I'll take care of this.

*Draws AK-47*

*Shoots Kyle*

He will be sorely missed.    
:'(				

Anyways, who wants drinks? It's on me.


----------



## Micah (Oct 20, 2006)

*Grabs an orange juice*     
:'(				  Too bad about Kyle.  Ghosts don't die.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 20, 2006)

But let's just say Kyle was a Ghast. Right Smart. That way we can feel better about ourseleves.     
:'(


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 20, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> *Grabs an orange juice*     
:'(				  Too bad about Kyle.  Ghosts don't die.


 You're right...they don't die, they slowly fade away. Let's watch. :yes:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 20, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *sits down with keg of root beer*

gladly.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 21, 2006)

Uhh... why'd you shoot me.

~Buleria's finds humping inapropriate-


----------



## Micah (Oct 21, 2006)

Good to see you again, Kyle. :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 21, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Uhh... why'd you shoot me. *-humps Smart Tech-*


 that's why.

please stop, or i shal bobinate you. and the effects shal be much worse than those suffered by OHE.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 21, 2006)

Can I  have a cola?I am new at the dragons.Oh and a eggroll.*stomach growls*


----------



## Kyle (Oct 21, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your just mad because you want some humpa humpin.




			
				Koehler said:
			
		

> Good to see you again, Kyle. :gyroidveryhappy:



I FEEL SPECIAL!!!!!!!    			 Yay!


----------



## Gabby (Oct 21, 2006)

This is the last time i come here!Cant even get a cola.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 21, 2006)

This is the last time i come here!Cant even get a cola.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 21, 2006)

sorry  i posted twice o accident


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 21, 2006)

*serves cola*


----------



## Gabby (Oct 21, 2006)

sorry*takes cola* how much will that cost?


----------



## Triforce3force (Oct 25, 2006)

*sits down randomly drinking root beer*.  Aah. Good times, good times.....   
^_^


----------



## Micah (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm handing out free Lo Mein to the first 5 customers. Get it while it lasts!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 25, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I'm handing out free Lo Mein to the first 5 customers. Get it while it lasts!


 *epoofe*

*steals all lo mein*

hmm, i seem to have your hand...


----------



## Kyle (Oct 26, 2006)

-nukes Bob's llamas-

They're all dead! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -cuts open stomach of one and lives inside of it-


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 26, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> -nukes Bob's llamas-
> 
> They're all dead! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -cuts open stomach of one and lives inside of it-


 Okay, that's just gross. That's the grossest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Micah (Oct 26, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ROFL! :lol:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 26, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh baby, you don't know what I do to you when you sleep.

Can you say shaving cream, body hair, super glue, and pernament marker?


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 26, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is it just me or did Kyle just get creepier..... h43r:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 27, 2006)

first of all, my llamas are radiation/ obliteration/ bo-bo proof. Second, if they were nuked, there would be nothing left to live in. Third, WHY ARE YOU SO CREAPY??


----------



## Kyle (Oct 27, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> first of all, my llamas are radiation/ obliteration/ bo-bo proof. Second, if they were nuked, there would be nothing left to live in. Third, WHY ARE YOU SO CREAPY??


 -cuts open Bob and lives inside of him and eats the liver-

Mmmm...

And to answer why your wierd its... scroll down.






























































































I bet that means try again later. Or your just a noob.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay, no more unauthorized surgery in here. We can get sued, you know?

So, if you need to cut anyone else up, go in here. *Opens Up Brand-new ER Room*

Knock yourselves out.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 28, 2006)

-shoves SMART in surgery room and cuts him open-

There, puts my cat in there. My cat is very cold, dragons have very hot bellies too.

-oh yeah, its a lmagma ray knife, penetrates steel and iron and whatnot-


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 28, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> -shoves SMART in surgery room and cuts him open-
> 
> There, puts my cat in there. My cat is very cold, dragons have very hot bellies too.


 *Pulls out Cat*

You do that again, and I'll send you to the "Red Room"...And you don't wanna know what's there. :no:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 28, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 -cuts your hardware and brain out and shoves cat back in-

DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO OLD GEEZER.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 29, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is getting rediculous....



<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>PREPARE TO BE BOBINATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2006)

If there is a job opening can i have a job?I am good with cooking and good with being a waitress or a janiter.Anything is fine.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 31, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> If there is a job opening can i have a job?I am good with cooking and good with being a waitress or a janiter.Anything is fine.


 NO JANITOR SPOTS ARE OPEN!


*mop*


----------



## Triforce3force (Oct 31, 2006)

*sits in ninja costume, eating mass amounts of Candy Corn*


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you need help with a ghost problem?


----------



## Micah (Oct 31, 2006)

*hands gabbylala a vacuum* Here! Use this to suck 'em up!


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2006)

*uses that and poltergeist 4000 and sucks up kyle*The killer ghost is GONE!


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2006)

*throws kyle in space*


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2006)

I am sorry to everybody that loved him.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 1, 2006)

hm... i wonder what powers being cursed has given me?


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2006)

Behold the bright yellowness again! :evillaugh:


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2006)

can i be ghost controll?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 2, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Behold the bright yellowness again! :evillaugh:


im purple now....




NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!





EDIT: untill this post.


YYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!e


----------



## Tyler (Nov 5, 2006)

Just so everyone knows. Tri is in charge till Smart get's back.


----------



## Triforce3force (Nov 14, 2006)

GASP! I have been in charge and now known it until now?  *puts on Royal Crown and sits on a throne that appeared from nowhere*  BWAHAHA....eh...I mean......Welcome to the cafe!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2006)

Fries please.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 23, 2006)

THIS IS A STICK UP! -PULLS OUT KETCHUP BOTTLE- I'LL SHOOT! -has marshmellows glue to me-


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 23, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> THIS IS A STICK UP! -PULLS OUT KETCHUP BOTTLE- I'LL SHOOT! -has marshmellows glue to me-


 i dont think im even going to coment about this one...

*pow*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 8, 2006)

What the crap is going on here? I leave for a while to get some more milk, and I find everything in chaos, me overthrown, and you left the refrigerator door open!    			 So, I'm taking back power. And if you don't agree...well, say hello to my other "friends". 







Oh, did we get any job offers while I was away?


----------



## Tyler (Dec 8, 2006)

Welecome back. Man those evil milk lines. >_>

Anyway I second Termina and TDY merge. So my vote goes for Sporge since I'm As. Manager there.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 8, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Welecome back. Man those evil milk lines. >_>
> 
> Anyway I second Termina and TDY merge. So my vote goes for Sporge since I'm As. Manager there.


 You stole a burger from my Diner!


----------



## Micah (Dec 8, 2006)

*hands tom fries* There's some respectable service!


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome back, Smart!  *makes gigantic throne that says "Triforce" on it dissapear*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 9, 2006)

uhh, I'm lost. 
Can you tell me where the closest store is where I can get something _good_ to eat?


----------



## AndyB (Dec 9, 2006)

that was a bit harsh.
although our food ain't great


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 9, 2006)

Gerudo18 said:
			
		

> that was a bit harsh.
> although our food ain't great


 (I didn't mean it like that :|)


----------



## AndyB (Dec 9, 2006)

i was only kidding


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 9, 2006)

oh, ok


----------



## AndyB (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't worry about it.
*High Five*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> uhh, I'm lost.
> Can you tell me where the closest store is where I can get something _good_ to eat?


 Right here sir. So, what would you like? 

Oh, and Gabby, here's that burger. Still fresh, too. *Hands Gabby Burger* Come back sometime.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 9, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you.You got a real nie place here.It has that cool look.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 10, 2006)

hmm...
dragon chow..
Chef's Surprise...
dragon special... 
Whats in that stuff? >_>


I think I want Amburgers and Woot Beer


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 10, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> hmm...
> dragon chow..
> Chef's Surprise...
> dragon special...
> ...


 I'd like to tell you what's in the Dragon food, but if I do, you may want to shut us down. Can't risk that. :no:

Oh, and here's your *Goes into Arnold Schwarzenegger accent* Amburgers and Wootbeer. Enjoy.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Dec 14, 2006)

*mop*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 14, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *eats*

 So, is it food FOR dragons, or dragons in the food?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 16, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, neither. It's food for everyone, and WHY would I eat my own species?


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd say the same reason any cannibal eats his own species,


----------



## Gabby (Dec 16, 2006)

So how is buiness here?


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 16, 2006)

*puts on french accent*
Zee buzzeiness is going mell-oh.

Yee order-eeng?

*prepares grill and oven*


----------



## Kyle (Dec 20, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> *puts on french accent*
> Zee buzzeiness is going mell-oh.
> 
> Yee order-eeng?
> ...


I'm offeneded! I am part French and I spit on you! -spits-

Wanna go to my AC town Vercello and say that? ITS A FRENCH TOWN!

-rampages-

You offend me!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Dec 20, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *smack*

NO RAMPAGING!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 21, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now now you two, be good. French culture actually has its good points, so please respect it. I don't care if you don't like them, we all have our likes and dislikes. Just don't go bashing, okay?


----------



## Kyle (Dec 27, 2006)

-shoots with a pistol at Bob-

He deserved that atleast, for hitting me. I shot him in his foot.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 27, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> -shoots with a pistol at Bob-
> 
> He deserved that atleast, for hitting me. I shot him in his foot.


 I'm sorry Kyle, but no guns are allowed in The Dragon's Yuan. It says so on this sign. 







However, you can have this chainsaw. *Gives Kyle Chainsaw* 

Knock yourself out. :yes:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2006)

*walks in.* OMG! *Runs off*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Dec 28, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> -shoots with a pistol at Bob-
> 
> He deserved that atleast, for hitting me. I shot him in his foot.


 *smacks again*

you realy dont want to shoot me


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 28, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He can't. No guns allowed. Didn't you see the sign?  :wacko: 

However, you could this machete, though. :yes:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 28, 2006)

Aww no guns? what fun is that *Throws huge case out the window* 

It never said anything about explosives...

And here, have this bowling ball candle, look its alreaday lit     
Heres your extremly explosive gas...
and you case of dynamite... 

uhh... I've got to go 

*Runs off*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Dec 28, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... thats not the point. im trying to be intimidating.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 28, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, you could do it with a lot of other things besides a gun. Heck, you can even use a tank, which, is like a gun, but not one technically.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 2, 2007)

Good News The Dragon's Yuan - Zelda Oracles Branch has been opened. :0


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah and just a tip... don't eat smarts scales/claws. Eating one will turn you into a dragon, but with the opposite gender. Two will dubble reverse the gender, and make you stuck a dragon until smart gives you the potion. And even after all that I'm still part dragonish


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2007)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Machetes are awesome! I hacked through underbrush with my brother and friend. Nearly chopped my foot off.


----------



## Joseph (Jan 14, 2007)

Ouch...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2007)

This place needs more customers... *burns no firearms sign* there, now you can bring 'em here


----------



## Joseph (Jan 15, 2007)

No, no, no. Put that sign back up.

I'm a customer. I want Pepsi and a Teriyaki Chicken...please!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 15, 2007)

*serves pepsi and chicken*

Here ye go!


----------



## Joseph (Jan 15, 2007)

That was good...   
^_^			  

Thank you, here is your $100 tip!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr. pepper>coke>pepsi... so gimmie some Dr. Pepper now!

oh yeah, and some dragon chow... that stuff is really good.


----------



## Joseph (Jan 15, 2007)

Do we have Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 15, 2007)

Joseph said:
			
		

> Do we have Dr. Pepper?


 You better


----------



## Joseph (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, I don't work at this location...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 15, 2007)

Joseph said:
			
		

> Well, I don't work at this location...


     

*burninates*


----------



## Joseph (Jan 15, 2007)

Well I'll be!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Jul 2, 2007)

what happened here? this place died.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 2, 2007)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> what happened here? this place died.


 You just answered your own question.   
:huh:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Jul 2, 2007)

i ment, why?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 2, 2007)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> i ment, why?


 Because it died.   
:huh:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Jul 2, 2007)

...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 2, 2007)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> ...


 Things that are dead have died. Whats not to get?   
:huh:


----------



## AndyB (Jul 2, 2007)

Did someone delete my post?
I genuinly can't remember, if I posted here.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Jul 2, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whatever.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 2, 2007)

Smart left. That's why it died.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Jul 2, 2007)

o. i didnt know that.... when did he leave?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 2, 2007)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> o. i didnt know that.... when did he leave?


 I forget. Sometime in January


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yeah....then I, as second in command, shall claim this resturant in my rightful name!


----------

